# Berkeley MO sends prepping advice to residents getting ready for riots in the area



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Berkeley (a city neighboring Ferguson) sends prepping notice/advice to residents (CLICKY)









Honestly, as far as it goes, it's pretty good advice to give to sheeple. Of course, they will ignore it, but that's just the way life goes.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Gotta feeling Ferguson is going to be a bad place to be in a few days...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope that cooler heads prevail among the people of Ferguson, but I'm sure the agitators will be out in force. Especially if the two biggest ones, in DC have anything to say about it. While I thought Obama was the Anti-Christ, I hoped I was wrong and his election would bring the races and cultures closer together. Instead it seems this president has driven a wedge deeper and deeper between the races.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I hope that cooler heads prevail among the people of Ferguson, but I'm sure the agitators will be out in force. Especially if the two biggest ones, in DC have anything to say about it. While I thought Obama was the Anti-Christ, I hoped I was wrong and his election would bring the races and cultures closer together. Instead it seems this president has driven a wedge deeper and deeper between the races.


The problem is the agitators are mostly not from Ferguson. Yes, there are some hotheads there, but the agitation is coming from outside...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I hope that cooler heads prevail among the people of Ferguson, but I'm sure the agitators will be out in force. Especially if the two biggest ones, in DC have anything to say about it. While I thought Obama was the Anti-Christ, I hoped I was wrong and his election would bring the races and cultures closer together. Instead it seems this president has driven a wedge deeper and deeper between the races.


The way I see it, we don't have a POTUS and haven't since odumbosama moved into the White House. He's a fraud and nothing more.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Here, on Canadian news they're showing many Ferguson residents boarding-up their homes and businesses and leaving the town to stay with relatives in other towns/cities. I don't blame them.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I saw a few Canadian TV interviews with Ferguson residents, they are not worried as much about locals protesting but a lot more about people coming from out of town just to participate in riots. Terrible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The problem is the agitators are mostly not from Ferguson. Yes, there are some hotheads there, but the agitation is coming from outside...


Yes, but many residents of Ferguson are also to blame for allowing these agitators to fuel the fire. Bottom line is that those who participated in the riots and lawlessness are racists and uncivilized animals who have never been taught right from wrong. Thugs and criminals.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, but many residents of Ferguson are also to blame for allowing these agitators to fuel the fire. Bottom line is that those who participated in the riots and lawlessness are racists and uncivilized animals who have never been taught right from wrong. Thugs and criminals.


Yes, but again, you need to realize that Ferguson is a small community surrounded by one of the nation's largest metroplexes. I lived in Ferguson for a couple of years when I was a kid, back when it was an all-white bedroom community who's residents mostly worked either at Lambert Airport or for McDonnell Douglass. The community next door, Kenloch was an all-black community that had been strong and vibrant throughout it's history but that was then starting to degrade into a very, very bad place to live. Kenloch is pretty much gone now as a community (Lambert International Airport basically paved it for their new runway) but even back in those days, the troubles in Kenloch came not from the residents but from people from the rest of St. Louis coming in and causing trouble. That's moved over into Ferguson. Short of open warfare, it's kind of hard to "keep agitators out".


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting this (latest news and happenings). 

If anyone hasn't noticed, hits/views go up during times like this with recent news. Brings new preppers (or future preppers) into the forum to understand exactly what true prepping is all about as well as retaining new members. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yes, but again, you need to realize that Ferguson is a small community surrounded by one of the nation's largest metroplexes. I lived in Ferguson for a couple of years when I was a kid, back when it was an all-white bedroom community who's residents mostly worked either at Lambert Airport or for McDonnell Douglass. The community next door, Kenloch was an all-black community that had been strong and vibrant throughout it's history but that was then starting to degrade into a very, very bad place to live. Kenloch is pretty much gone now as a community (Lambert International Airport basically paved it for their new runway) but even back in those days, the troubles in Kenloch came not from the residents but from people from the rest of St. Louis coming in and causing trouble. That's moved over into Ferguson. Short of open warfare, it's kind of hard to "keep agitators out".


I'm pretty familiar with St Louis having lived there in the mid 1980's and like many other once great cities, the residents are to blame; either for their voting errors or allowing themselves to be victims.

The breakdown of the family, especially in the black community has been a huge reason that many of these communities are hell holes. Rampant drug trade and use, welfare, Crime amongst themselves, Racism and Ignorance, and a nearly 75% out of wedlock birthrate amongst black Americans plus too many other things to list that also contributed to this "pickle" that we find ourselves in.

Its a mess and the Federal and State welfare systems are partial causes not cures. It will not reverse itself in our lifetime Salty.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm pretty familiar with St Louis having lived there in the mid 1980's and like many other once great cities, the residents are to blame; either for their voting errors or allowing themselves to be victims.
> 
> The breakdown of the family, especially in the black community has been a huge reason that many of these communities are hell holes. Rampant drug trade and use, welfare, Crime amongst themselves, Racism and Ignorance, and a nearly 75% out of wedlock birthrate amongst black Americans plus too many other things to list that also contributed to this "pickle" that we find ourselves in.
> 
> Its a mess and the Federal and State welfare systems are partial causes not cures. It will not reverse itself in our lifetime Salty.


i agree with you 100 percent.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that we should ALL be concerned. Be aware that there are gangs of thugs across the country using what is happening in Ferguson as an excuse to attack White People, and if a there isn't an indictment from the Grand Jury, even though all of the forensic evidence seems to point towards Officer Wilson being justified in the shooting, we are going to see thugs using it as an excuse to....well......act like thugs.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that we should ALL be concerned. Be aware that there are gangs of thugs across the country using what is happening in Ferguson as an excuse to attack White People, and if a there isn't an indictment from the Grand Jury, even though all of the forensic evidence seems to point towards Officer Wilson being justified in the shooting, we are going to see thugs using it as an excuse to....well......act like thugs.


According to some old friends still in law enforcement, there are rumblings nation wide if they don't indict..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

survival said:


> Thanks for posting this (latest news and happenings).
> 
> If anyone hasn't noticed, hits/views go up during times like this with recent news. Brings new preppers (or future preppers) into the forum to understand exactly what true prepping is all about as well as retaining new members. Keep up the good work everyone.


Are you suggesting that I not post for a few days so as not to scare the new folks off? :lol:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Here, on Canadian news they're showing many Ferguson residents boarding-up their homes and businesses and leaving the town to stay with relatives in other towns/cities. I don't blame them.


Another idea would be to let them burn your home down and take everything you left.

Then hopefully claim it on Insurance and go somewhere else and 
let the trouble makers clean up the mess.
It will look like De Toilet after they're done.

That's what we did during "The Great White Flight" after '67


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Over the past 30 years or so in Atlanta, GA, black "community organizer agitators" made up of black church leaders (Rev Jeremiah Wright type people) and Slum-Lord types would orchestrate what they called "Block Busting". 

They would go into a community that was majority white, middle class or better, and heavily populated with retirees. These activists would buy up a house or two and rent it out to black thug types who would do their best to wreak havoc on the neighborhood. When the old folks died or moved out the agitators would buy up more houses that were declining in value and slowly take over the community. It happened to a number of once-nice communities and towns near the airport. Very sad.

I'd wager that the same type of thing happened in the Ferguson area of St. Louis.


----------



## Capttrae (Nov 17, 2012)

They forgot one thing, cases and cases of #4's to shoot the ppl that are doing the rioting


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> According to some old friends still in law enforcement, there are rumblings nation wide if they don't indict..


That has been a concern of mine, too. I would not want to be in a large city where "community organizers" and thug activists play a large part in the community's way of thinking and behaving.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> According to some old friends still in law enforcement, there are rumblings nation wide if they don't indict..


Know the angry ******* in Dallas are ready to jump on board to help cause trouble.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

IF you lived in Ferguson A Plan I have owned my weapons for years and know how to use them. Plan B how much is that black one, no the one next to it, how does this work and how long before I take it home. 
Witch plan would you be on? If you are on Plan B any regrets at this point?
The time to prep is not a few days before the grand Jury walks out, a week before the storm and few days after the last election the time is NOW.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mount one of these on the roof and enjoy the popcorn!
We used to always say"Happiness is Belt-Fed"


----------



## flg8rfan (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't live anywhere near there and usually only carry when on the road. Needless to say I will be carrying 100% of the time for a while after the grand jury releases their verdict.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Capttrae said:


> They forgot one thing, cases and cases of #4's to shoot the ppl that are doing the rioting


Number 4 bird or number 4 buck ?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> IF you lived in Ferguson A Plan I have owned my weapons for years and know how to use them. Plan B how much is that black one, no the one next to it, how does this work and how long before I take it home.
> Witch plan would you be on? If you are on Plan B any regrets at this point?
> The time to prep is not a few days before the grand Jury walks out, a week before the storm and few days after the last election the time is NOW.


While you are correct in your overall statement, Missouri is not one of members of the People's Republic Of America... if you go to a store and buy a gun (fed gun check for felony is all you get) you take home what you buy when you leave the store. Of course, that doesn't address your other point of "how does this work?", there's no substitute for training and experience.

Fortunately for those of us who buy, sell and trade guns a lot (though not at the FFL level) Missouri has no waiting period.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

That is great that the city government is looking out for its people. Even if just a handful of people get the message and get ready, I think it is worth it.

What if the feds did this also? What a wonderful it would be.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I betcha that the firearms stores are about empty,probably a record year for them.sure am glad that we live in a place where this crap does not happen.just not that kind live here.too cold I guess and,the few here know that at least every other person here is armed.the LEO's around here just wouldn't put up with it anyway.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

When this mess in Ferguson first flared up, we had 2 demonstrations right here in town. Both on the east side of town.
Been waiting to see what happens.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The east coast communists are financing that dye headed traitor to make sure there are "results". It's a big commie scam and either ferguson is the truly stupidest, greediest losers <or> they are commie operatives for pay. One or the other, no black race card.
Faced with it being a big effort to get the muslim rancid un to invade, they should just camp them all up (un wants to see americans in camps right?) And not allow these communist agents to incite civil war.
There is a clear track to the money and it explains this whole farce so far.
Instead of walmart cards, pack up their commie priest with them and all to the rex84 came for broke criminals.
(Because no one will shoot them all like we probably should)
But the fake beheading, of the Arab named "American aid worker" (like the eid agent "nurse") and all this ferguson, with scum scuddy turks claiming they discovered this country just all adds up to a corrupted un beyond repair and our first official "rosenbergs" except it's half a town of paid agents. Even if they are cheap.
FBI needs to reveal all this and arrest some people for hiring mayhem.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Over the past 30 years or so in Atlanta, GA, black "community organizer agitators" made up of black church leaders (Rev Jeremiah Wright type people) and Slum-Lord types would orchestrate what they called "Block Busting".
> 
> They would go into a community that was majority white, middle class or better, and heavily populated with retirees. These activists would buy up a house or two and rent it out to black thug types who would do their best to wreak havoc on the neighborhood. When the old folks died or moved out the agitators would buy up more houses that were declining in value and slowly take over the community. It happened to a number of once-nice communities and towns near the airport. Very sad.
> 
> I'd wager that the same type of thing happened in the Ferguson area of St. Louis.


The 1996 Olympics ruined Clayton County Ga.
Once a blue collar community south of the airport, the housing voucher program to rid the ATL area of low life's killed the entire area.
White flight left the county a eyesore and national laughing stock when the county school system had its accreditation revoked.


----------

